# Computer problems.



## Ranger Psych (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok... so, backstory time

MC had an.. event with her laptop where the screen broke.  She attempted a screen replacement, and the daughter "assisted" via pulling something that wasn't supposed to be pulled out during live computer operations.

Fast forward to now. I have a USB drive enclosure and a desktop that currently is running Linux.

Given that the OS is Win7 on that hard drive, is there any way that I can be able to run the Win7 that is on that HDD, off that HDD on USB? I attempted to do so on my current laptop I am on and it tried to actually fuck up my current install (modified the boot parameters, luckily I knew how to repair THAT) and am now trying to use it on the linux box. It's not wanting to cooperate.

Basically, long story short, I'm trying to salvage the win7 install that is on that computer's drive so that I can be able to have windows 7 which is bought and paid for on my desktop computer, considering that the laptop computer it originally on now physically is inoperative.

Initial intent is to simply get it running, next step is to flat out image the functional OS off the USB drive onto the desktop and then reformat that now-USB drive for use as storage/backup.

*If your eyes glazed over reading all this, please just close the thread, serious business thread is serious business please.*


----------



## Dame (Mar 3, 2014)

Might not work, but could you set up the laptop HDD with Win7 as the master and connect it to the Linux desktop as the only HDD? I'm very familiar with desktop drives but not so much with laptops. But if you could just get the desktop to boot cleanly and then attach the USB...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, I actually went so far as trying with the HDD directly installed into the computer. 
A: that drive doesn't like being installed in my computer for w/e reason 
B: windows wouldn't start
C: Windows repair shit the bed as well.

SO, I found a MS based source for a Win7 Home Premium ISO and used the MS thumbdrive utility to make a bootable thumbdrive to simply reinstall windows to the desktop, using the former laptop's MS key. It's up and running and downloading a couple gig of updates for AVG + Windows/etc right now. 

Next step is finding an appropriate recovery package to attempt to get into the user folder on that HDD (since it's actually functional otherwise) so that I can scoop everything of value off of it, reformat it, and use it as external storage... most likely for our movie collection as a point to copy movies over to the tablets for long roadtrips and bibby entertainment.  With it being a laptop drive, the form factor in it's slimline enclosure matches up well with that purpose... provided that I can actually accomplish that. The drive actually requires 2 USB ports, most likely for the amount of power it needs to fire the platters up... which might mean it's not suited for that purpose.  Otherwise, it'll be the "tag-along" drive that I use for random stuff that's above and beyond what a thumbdrive can handle. Maybe store every ISO I have, since if it's drivers or software I create ISO's as a general rule now so I have a backup of the hard media. Who knows. 

I already have one external drive that's the dedicated backup drive... and will be using leftover Pelican foam to line the ammo can it'll be residing in for protection.  That's for pure system backup, although anything we download or otherwise produce on our own not only gets saved on our local systems but gets copied to the NAS which runs a simple RAID mirror setup for redundancy.  I'll probably end up reinstalling everything on the VM box at some point if I can find a viable Android and Windows free VPN client that will function with that box and allow us to "ghetto cloud" it up with a local XP VM for our various purposes.

Bit irritated I couldn't just fire the shit up and be able to flat leech off the drive and be done with it, instead of having to use recovery utilities... but such is life in the world of RP.


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 3, 2014)

First off, love the set up.

Second - What tools for file recovery have you looked into?  There are many forensics tools that might be well suited for this purpose, several of which are free. However read carefully as different forensic software utilities preserve differing levels of file system/metadata - some are really only useful for analysis, others are better for actually retrieving files.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 3, 2014)

Forensics isn't needed. I was able to take ownership of the entire drive and it propigated through the entire file system. This wasn't deleted data, it was simply not "owned".  

Most forensic tools for the most part won't work on my stuff due to abiding by aggressive deletion/data security techniques. The next step up involves drive destruction, which I do whenever drives fail and have to be discarded. Fun times with pyrotechnic devices, since I don't have access to other equipment to do the job.


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 3, 2014)

Fair enough - forensics tools can be used to take ownership of things without copying the entire file system structure, hence the comment. But glad that something worked.

Any videos of said destruction?


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting issue.

Here's my .02..

Using Linux, copy the files to an external HD. Something like this http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/ may help.
Install Windows anew on the desktop
Here's the clincher -when prompted for the key, use the key you have; if rejected, call MS support and tell them what happened. If the Windows is not OEM, they'll generate a new key for you. If OEM, just play dumb and they should do the same. You paid the license and therefore they will give a key - issue is the OEM part.

I don't know of a technical way to solve this.


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2014)

Belarc Advisor can scan your computer and return the Windows CD key...along with several other applications or games.


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 4, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> *If your eyes glazed over reading all this, please just close the thread, serious business thread is serious business please.*


Watch out folks!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 4, 2014)

ke4gde said:


> Watch out folks!



Hey.... this is kid pictures and video from our daughter's first steps we're talking about. Yes, it's serious business.  It's resolved, though.  Well, except for the desktop still acting the fool, but I think I have a handle on that, and worst case will reinstall AGAIN.

Oh. Here's my retort.


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 4, 2014)

LoL when there was no activity for 24 hours I figured you had conquered the objective. Of course the kid vids and such should be recovered. Lighten up Francis :-"

And it was the perfect opportunity to use that meme.

EDIT: Counter-reply


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2014)

Uh, OH!!!!   Geek meme wars....  break out the tinfoil berets, this is gonna get seriously weird....:wall:


----------



## Centermass (Mar 4, 2014)

When mine acts up, this is what I get instead of the BSOD.....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 4, 2014)

ke4gde said:


> LoL when there was no activity for 24 hours I figured you had conquered the objective. Of course the kid vids and such should be recovered. Lighten up Francis :-"
> 
> And it was the perfect opportunity to use that meme.
> 
> EDIT: Counter-reply


I can't hear you over how awesome I am.


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 4, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> I can't hear you over how awesome I am.


Let me fix that one for ya boss man.... (quick and dirty type)


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2014)

If you guys don't knock it off @Marauder06 will chime in with his clip art!

Seriously, what was the fix @Ranger Psych ?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 5, 2014)

oh no, Marauder clip art...

"I'm Intelligence branch, a pretty pretty pony"



As to the fix, I simply had to go into the preferences at the drive, security options, and take ownership of the entire drive. Everything works now.  Windows update is still failing on 3/4 of stuff on the desktop...


----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2014)

All this fuckery here is making me laugh on a fucking slow ass night playing paramedic. < 2 more hours to go. Please, add more fuckery! I do have my tin foil beret on as we speak.....

Side note: I have no fucking clue what the deuce you all were talking about regarding computer shit, hence the reason @racing_kitty needed to un fuck my lap top from being slower than 2 old people fucking in a hot tub while on a paxil / xanax and fentanyl mix.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 5, 2014)

That's cool. My little caveat was simply for the preference that the thread not devolve into full retard mode prior to finding an actual solution for the problem. Now? Feel free. LOL

If you've got comp issues, feel free to hit me up as well if necessary. Some things are just stuff I haven't run into before, therefore asking around... especially since it relates to some technical knowledge that guys here might have with relation to specific tasks for work.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> That's cool. My little caveat was simply for the preference that the thread not devolve into full retard mode prior to finding an actual solution for the problem. Now? Feel free. LOL
> 
> If you've got comp issues, feel free to hit me up as well if necessary. Some things are just stuff I haven't run into before, therefore asking around... especially since it relates to some technical knowledge that guys here might have with relation to specific tasks for work.



You talking to me bro? If you are. Thanks. If not. Thanks anyhow. Sleep time now.

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 5, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I do have my tin foil beret on as we speak.....



Just a beret?  Time to upgrade to something cooler.


----------



## compforce (Mar 5, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> oh no, Marauder clip art...
> 
> "I'm Intelligence branch, a pretty pretty pony"



and the Ranger version...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 5, 2014)

compforce said:


> and the Ranger version...
> View attachment 10536


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 5, 2014)

@Ranger Psych


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2014)

My Little Pony...might as well be a Nickelback fan.


----------



## JBS (Mar 5, 2014)

I just saw this thread.

I don't know if you've achieved 100% of your goals with this, but in case you haven't, the easiest way to get the data off any NT drive- laptop or otherwise is irrelevant- is to use an awesome utility called FABS.

You can install it on any machine, attach an external drive, run the application and it will "scan" the subject drive and back up all the relevant data onto any device, including a little USB flash drive if that's what you have handy.   Why it's so great is because it keeps the original file folder integrity, and it's viewable through your machine.  I've used it many times.  It also cuts through Win 7 ownership issues.   When you run it you can check box every user on that machine with no passwords.


EDITED TO ADD: Here's FABS- http://www.fpnet.fr/

When you are done grabbing all the files off the old machine's drive, and you are certain they're safe on your flash or other media, simply take that old drive, format it, re-install Windows and then on the new install, run FABS again, and it will restore all your files.

Of course before you nuke and pave your old drive, run Magic Jellybean to lift the old Win 7 keys.


----------



## compforce (Mar 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> My Little Pony...might as well be a Nickelback fan.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 30, 2014)

JBS said:


> I just saw this thread.
> 
> I don't know if you've achieved 100% of your goals with this, but in case you haven't, the easiest way to get the data off any NT drive- laptop or otherwise is irrelevant- is to use an awesome utility called FABS.
> 
> ...



necrotthread engaged:

I used Recuva to do the recovery.

It worked, as did the USB Enclosure. Unfortunately, that hard drive is totally toast.  No point to recover the keys, I have the key sticker on the box. Since that laptop is DRT, I'm using the win7 install on my desktop.

Now I'm in the process of planning the next box for me to use, and recasing the current box to hand it off to the missus for her purposes. Just need to save the dosh up, although I can do some incremental installation of various goodies...  PCIe M.2 installed SSD on this box, as an example.  This motherboard (Asus z97-P) only allocates 2 lanes of PCIe to the m.2 port, where I'll have 4 lanes for the next computer. Hopefully, they'll come out with larger size m.2 compatible drives soon.  2 lane smokes SATA (600m/sec) by 200mb/s and 4 lane gets 1.2gb/second transfer rate...


----------

